# Follow-up consultation...feeling confused



## victoria34 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi there - I had my follow-up consultation yesterday and after a chat about some more tests that my partner has to have, my doc said that there was no reason why we shouldn't start second round of IVF (with ICSI) next month after these tests come back. Is this too soon? - I mentioned that I thought it had to be three months to clear my system and he said no need. Can anyone advise on this - I really do not want to jeopardise my chances. My doc is really brilliant and have 100% trust in him - but just wondered if anyone out there has had treatment within 3 months?


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi-ya hun i have heard of lots of people starting tx again the next month so i wouldn't worry too much as long as you feel ready physically and mentally hun i say go for it  

good luck  

pam xx


----------



## victoria34 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you - that is a relief


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

P.s can i just say that the previous post is just my opinion and not that of FF  

pam xx


----------



## victoria34 (Feb 21, 2007)

of course - I just needed to know that there are people out there who have had treatment within the three-month window - thought for some silly reason I was the only one and would need to have a big old conversation with my doc!! Really appreciate your personal advice xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

No probs hun, have you checked out the ivf board & cycle buddy board the mods on there are very good and i'm sure they'll give you loads of advice 

pam xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, 
I would definetely wait at least 3 months! At my review appointment, my consultant ( who is in charge of the IVF clinic but also is a surgeon at the hospital, the hammersmith hospital where they do a lot of research for IVF , said it is essential to wait at least 3 months to let the ovaries go back to normal, and it is better for your long term health and in term of results. My accu said the same, and most websites I have read. I have just had my second IVF, which at the moment not sure if ectopic or chemical pregnancy, first one was BFN immediately. I waited 3 months after first one, and felt I needed that amount of time to get back to my normal self physically, and in terms of hormones regulations. This time with all the extra problems I will probably wait longer. 
If you don't know what to do, why don't you ask for a cecond opinion with another IVF/gynecologist consultant?
Good luck,
Future Mummy


----------



## victoria34 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you future mummy - really appreciate your info. I am also being put on the contraceptive pill - just to delay everything whilst my partner has other tests so I guess I am going to have all sorts going on in my system. I am confused though as doc seemed so certain at the follow-up consultation. By the time we get around to having our next round of IVF it will well over a couple of months - of course I want to start again next week but I guess that's just the hope that has reared its head after the disappointment of the first failed attempt!  

xxxx


----------

